# vetbed for guniea piggies, tips please!



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I was recommended vetbed by Plebob........ all I can say is a huge huge thank you!

My boys Dylan and Boris love it.......... they are snug and warm and oh is it less mess than saw dust and hay.............

Dylan who is blind would stand in his own wet patch and I worried about his little feet.. not any more he is dry all the time now.

Now I am after more tips please................ I have a hay stack attached to the wire on the front of the hutch and they boys pull it all out.... it is a swine to get off the vet bed before it goes in the washing machine... so any tips?????? please????


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hand-held vacuum? Never tried it on vet-bed but we use 1 for the guinea pig poop and bits of stuff if they've been free-ranging.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

When I was using fleece and vetbed for mine I had a litter tray under the hay so any mess was caught in the tray underneath  Also before you wash the vetbed, leave it to dry as it's much easier to shake off any debris.


----------



## Plebob (Apr 11, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> I was recommended vetbed by Plebob........ all I can say is a huge huge thank you!
> 
> My boys Dylan and Boris love it.......... they are snug and warm and oh is it less mess than saw dust and hay.............
> 
> ...


OMG - I've actually been of use to someone! 
i have a cat litter tray at the end of the cage with hay in which keeps the hay off the vetbed.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I did pretty much the same thing when I had my piggies on fleece...

I used my spare correx to make a litter box (entrance hole in the front and lid on top) and just put a newspaper on the floor, and the hay rack hanging up in there. Changed the newspaper every day when I did the hay.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Fab tips thank you all, litter tray tried and tested over last 2 days...... much less hay over vetbed.. 
Just ordered 3 more meters of Vetbed so now I have one when other one is in the wash or drying.............. it's saving me so much time and expense! best tip ever, thanks again plebob


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I get the hoover out on the rabbits fleeces before there washed otherwise it gets all over my clothes in the next wash I do


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Do you think vet bed would be ok for chinchillas?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Nancy23 said:


> Do you think vet bed would be ok for chinchillas?


They would just chew it and it could cause a blockage, so personally I would say no.


----------

